# Potential purchase (for dressage)



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

There's something about the angle of his hip that I'm not a fan of - too steep? - but overall I quite like him. Nice shoulder, good pasterns, nice legs that are perhaps a tiny bit over at the knee but I prefer that to a tiny bit back!


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Here's a better shot of his hindquarter. It is a little steep, but doesn't seem horribly so?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel like this horse would be better for jumping rather dressage because he's built uphill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This one has nowhere near the potential of the mare you posted before.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

No? Funny how price often does reflect quality.

What in particular makes you say that? Movement? The way they're built? If so, what did you like about the other that this one doesn't have?

Also, keep in the mind that the mare has been worked regularly and this one has been a pasture pet!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

teamfire said:


> No? Funny how price often does reflect quality.
> 
> What in particular makes you say that? Movement? The way they're built? If so, what did you like about the other that this one doesn't have?
> 
> Also, keep in the mind that the mare has been worked regularly and this one has been a pasture pet!




This is what will get you to a decent level in dressage ( video in link below). Only been in training since early this year.

The horse in the video above can't compare but the mare in the previous video comes closer.

Added...the gelding simply hasn't got the gaits naturally.



D


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree that he's a better hunter prospect. You don't need to apologize for your riding in a video. It's okay to look for the right horse for you at whatever level you are at the moment, and with whatever time you have to ride. However, I wonder, with the time that you don't have to school him, why you would be comfortable inching along an 8yo gelding that isn't finished? IMO he needs some intense training right now, or else he'll be habitually looking for a way to get out of work. Also, I won't pick YOU apart, but I noticed he's not at all on the bit and moving with a hollow in his back. I think he could easily grab that bit and run if given the chance.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

...? Who said I don't have the time to school? My lease was dropped because the horse was being moved to another facility and I thought it was a pointless to search out a new lease with me looking to buy a horse actively! Lol, I got so much time to spare it's sad... I don't have much of a social life!

Yes, the horse felt incredibly stiff through the back, I could barely get him to stretch down, much less accept the bit, which is why he's traveling so hollow. I also will be working with my trainer, so issues like that don't really worry me toooo much. I trust that she'll help me ride better to combat that issue.



> The horse in the video above can't compare but the mare in the previous video comes closer.
> 
> Added...the gelding simply hasn't got the gaits naturally.


Hm, ok. I can see the difference, especially comparing the two videos to that one.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

teamfire said:


> Hm, ok. I can see the difference, especially comparing the two videos to that one.


If you do look at any further horses review the horse in the link I provided and see how close your potential prospect comes to it. That horse will probably be ridden by a promising dressage rider and will ( I expect) be getting top scores from the judges.

I can only assume that with the mare you were looking at, it was a price issue?


BTW the horse in the video I provided was priced at 30,000


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You said that you only ride once a week. That was how much I used to ride my stone cold broken 20 yo's that I'd owned most of their lives!
Unless you're ground training the other 6 days I don't think you have the time to finish this gelding. IF you have time, I think he would need 5 days/week minimum schooling so he realizes what his job is going to be, and that is NOT a pasture pet. I think you've probably decdied against him anyway.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

> I can only assume that with the mare you were looking at, it was a price issue?


A mix of that and some other issues, but I'm thinking it may be worth it to resolve them.



Corporal said:


> You said that you only ride once a week. That was how much I used to ride my stone cold broken 20 yo's that I'd owned most of their lives!
> Unless you're ground training the other 6 days I don't think you have the time to finish this gelding. IF you have time, I think he would need 5 days/week minimum schooling so he realizes what his job is going to be, and that is NOT a pasture pet. I think you've probably decdied against him anyway.


I'll repost what I said earlier:

"My [previous] lease was dropped because the horse was being moved to another facility and I thought it was pointless to search out a new lease with me looking to buy a horse actively! Lol, I got so much time to spare it's sad... I don't have much of a social life!"

Meaning, I have no horse to ride, so I'm stuck with the schoolhorses that my trainer can provide, this allowing me to only ride once a week, merely because I have no horse to ride more often. Believe me, if I had the horse to do so, I'd be out there riding 5-6 days a week! I certainly have the time and inclination for it, just no horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

O I C
BUt, do you like him? I think he'd be a challenge.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Corporal said:


> O I C
> BUt, do you like him? I think he'd be a challenge.



He is not worth the effort and if I was called out to go with a friend as a consultant I would advise not to make the purchase.

If the OP can resolve the issues she has regarding the mare I can see a much more satisfying future.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Ah, well, the mare was sold... oh well...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah I would say more of jumping... Something about that walk seems off, seems.. Stiff to me.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Yeah. Talked with some experienced people and we figure his back/wither area is probably jammed. He was very stiff when I rode him and resistant whenever I asked him to carry himself under.

If I pursue him, I'll be doing a pre-vet check with a chiropractor vet and see his prognosis. I really like this horse's build and temperament, and I'm in no hurry and don't mind putting a little money for therapy if the horse is worth it.

Pretty sure his gait will change somewhat if he is hurting. He has a pretty impressive dressage lineage, so I'd be very surprised if he fell that far from the tree.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

The other thing I forgot to mention is this: I'm looking for a horse I can do mid-level dressage with at some point, but I don't really care if we're not lighting up the world. Just want a horse who's willing and whose physical capabilities aren't going to be fighting against us the whole time, even if it ends up not being very flashy at all. Don't need to win-- just do it decently.

After all, I have a lot more learning to do still.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that dressage horse in the video was 30,000 Euros! So, what is that, like 55000 US dollars? Not sure.


----------

